
Why Do People Believe in Conspiracy Theories? - benryon
https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/talking-apes/201801/why-do-people-believe-in-conspiracy-theories
======
elmerfud
This article seems to miss some major points by casually dismissing all
conspiracy theory as a false belief. While there are many conspiracy theories
that are indeed false there are many that started as theories and then
discovered later to be true. The documents that Edward Snowden revealed are a
good recent example.

There's also many examples of governments (leadership) acting in less than
honorable ways towards their citizens. Tuskegee study is one example that went
on for decades.

People don't believe only because they are seeking control in their life for
things they don't understand. People believe in part because actions that have
been done in the past are indicators of what will be done in the future.

